# Personality as a child correlates to political leaning



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Conten ... 2722231554

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... Id=5293039

Whiny kids grow up to be conservative, while self secure kids tend to be liberals in adulthood. Weird...


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

LoL....I will plead ignorance because I did not read the articles, but I would not put much faith into any such study


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I read it, its based in Berkely...

By the way, I wasnt a whiny kid....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

As was stated in the article...



> The results do raise some obvious questions. Are nursery school teachers in the conservative heartland cursed with classes filled with little proto-conservative whiners?
> 
> Or does an insecure little boy raised in Idaho or Alberta surrounded by conservatives turn instead to liberalism?
> 
> ...


_
Exactly!_

Ryan

.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmm..... 95 test subjects in a study conducted by a Berkeley, CA college professor. What other conclusion would you expect him to draw?

In the first place 95 test subjects is way too small of a sample to come to this type of conclusion. And all of the 95 test subjects come from the Berkeley area, an area that defines liberalism.

From a scientific standpoint, a completely worthless study.

Pretty weak even for you M_T

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My experience through life tells me the opposite. The whiners I grew up with are liberals. Whiners don't start businesses. Whiners like social programs to catch them when they fail. Look around you at the whiners you know, don't take my word for it. MT you constantly whine, Bush lied, Christians are nasty, no one understands the poor Muslims, we need to have abortion so we don't have to be responsible for the fun we have, and why can't Bobby marry Kenny why why why? Ya, conservative whine -------when pigs fly.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Plansman, you hit the nail squarely on the head on this one, as usual.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Plainsman your pretty close but being a conservative I whine too.

Why does the government take so much of my money.

Why do I have to pay social security when I really doubt it will be there for me.

Why does our government give away my money to those who won't try to earn some themselves.

Why do we encourage a welfare state?

See us Conservatives can whine to it is just a matter of the type of whining. :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> In the first place 95 test subjects is way too small of a sample to come to this type of conclusion. And all of the 95 test subjects come from the Berkeley area, an area that defines liberalism.


95 is quite large considering they were watched over what, 18 years? Imagine trying to do that on a scale of 1,000 people or 10,000.



> In the first place 95 test subjects is way too small of a sample to come to this type of conclusion. And all of the 95 test subjects come from the Berkeley area, an area that defines liberalism.


Yet there were conservatives.



> From a scientific standpoint, a completely worthless study.
> 
> Pretty weak even for you M_T


I posted this for comic relief, but you seem a little whiny yourself :wink:



> MT you constantly whine, Bush lied, Christians are nasty, no one understands the poor Muslims, we need to have abortion so we don't have to be responsible for the fun we have, and why can't Bobby marry Kenny why why why? Ya, conservative whine -------when pigs fly.


And yet all you do is whine about how the liberals are ruining the country. You seek the safety of what has been done and oppose change. This study fits you fairly well.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I posted this for comic relief, but you seem a little whiny yourself :wink:


Yeah, right. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Oh man MT, you are cracked right outa the mold, somebody would warm ya up a little on a thread and the PM's were literaly one right after another to one of the moderators whining about people pickin on ya. :lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd like to see what is considered a conservative in Berkeley!  They would probably be considered a whiny liberal to me and most conservatives I know.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Longshot I think a socialist is a conservative in Berkley, and a liberal is a communist of something beyond what we can imagine. Also, isn't it pronounced Berzerkley?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The only conservatives in Berkeley are a few freshmen college students. By their sophomore year they have been swallowed up in a black hole.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Racer you're kidding right? 
Tell me MT wasn't sending PM'S to moderators complaining about people picking on her!


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I was going to suggest that it would seem a reversal for a whiny needy juvenile turn into an independant conservative, but that seems to have been accurately covered.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

> Racer you're kidding right?
> Tell me MT wasn't sending PM'S to moderators complaining about people picking on her!


Yep.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I was told that I was the problem and replied explaining where the blame rested. If that constitutes crying to you, so be it.



> I was going to suggest that it would seem a reversal for a whiny needy juvenile turn into an independant conservative, but that seems to have been accurately covered.


Ah but the independant conservative is a rare bird. Many, especially those on this board turn to the president as a sort of father figure to protect them from the bad guys, in this case the terrorists. As we have seen many are willing to throw their civil liberties at the president like little girls in hopes that the big bad wolf won't get them. A sad state of affairs really.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> A sad state of affairs really.


I hate to see you sad so often there little feller. We all want to give you a hug. Can you feel the love MT. :rollin:


----------

